# Keyless Entry Help



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I jut bought a 94 Maxima with keyless entry. How do I get the code and how do I use it to unloct doors etc? I did not get manual with car so I am in the dark on how to use it. Please help!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/454290/7


----------

